# Maquina elevadora



## willyteach

Hola a todos, ¿cómo traduciriais "maquina elevadora"? de esas maquina para subir materiales pesados en las obras.

thanks


----------



## florbonita23

montacargas


----------



## willyteach

Gracias Florbonita23,

me he explicado mal, lo quería en inglés. A ver si me podeis ayudar. gracias.


----------



## florbonita23

Mis disculpas.  Puedes usar winch, hoist, lift, o lift truck si es un montacargas eléctrico.


----------



## Loitey

Puede ser " Conveyor Belt "


----------



## florbonita23

Según el diccionario de WordReference.com:  conveyor belt:  a moving belt that transports objects (as in a factory, used in an assembly line)


----------



## cirrus

Sin ver la máquina es casi imposible saber lo que quieres decir. ¿Puedes acaso subir un enlace a una imagen? Conveyor belt no me convence. Winch, crane, forklift o incluso cherry picker serían posibilidades.


----------



## wondersilvia

It could be some

thing like this?.... it is a crane.


----------



## Blechi

willyteach said:


> Hola a todos, ¿cómo traduciriais "maquina elevadora"? de esas maquina para subir materiales pesados en las obras.
> 
> thanks


 
Como este  o éste ?


----------



## 0scar

Genericamente: pallet truck.
Especificamente: Counterweight Stacker 

http://www.pallettruck.com/


----------



## cirrus

They're used more for pulling things on pallets around. To my mind the name doesn't imply lifting, whereas forklift definitely does.


----------



## willyteach

Thank you very much for your help, the machine is this:


----------



## cirrus

Those are called stackers. I think the technical term is a counterbalanced stacker


----------



## willyteach

thank you very much.


----------

